# What is wrong with my Tire Track Eel



## Peagusas (Dec 31, 2014)

:help:

I have a Tire Track Eel, he is only 3 years old, 30-40 cm long. He has gone off his food, he has no "gold dust" or discolouration to his body. He is how ever acting very odd. Best way to describe is barrel rolls, swimming into things, "hanging" mid tank, as someone refered to like a Zen Master. Have done water change. Please can someone help....

http://youtu.be/gpfdsWREVSc


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

okay that is weird. Try the feeding cooked, skinned peas and check an eel specific forum.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't know. About the poll above though. Does he seem to be in any kind of pain? if not, I wouldn't try putting him out of his misery, no matter what anyone else says. Maybe it's just a phase. how long has he been doing this?


----------

